# Adeptus arbites what codex should they be used in?



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So after purchasing 12 of these guys 

View attachment 959932222


I decided to field them as adeptus arbites for a 40k army I always wanted to do but seeming as they had a codex and now do not, any ideas on what codex's they could use?

I thought SoB - they have heavy armour and shields - power armour

celestian squads - detectives? 

canoness - judge?

confessors - executioners?

So what would your codex of choice be? When writing it please include what some units could be, Thanks in advance + rep to whoever gets me to use that codex :victory:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Well since Arbites never get jump packs, I wouldn't worry on finding an amalgam for Celestians 

But yes, I agree that SoB all around have the representative stat lines closest to Arbites, but make a modification though: 1 lower initiative and a 5+ invulnerable save in combat (due to riot shields) and it will be more fluffy at the same points cost. Most people will agree to that amendment, at least for friendly games.

EDIT: Also, Arbites are issued with carapace armor (4+) and shotguns, not power armor and bolters, so they would actually be about 3 points cheaper than sisters.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

What about Warrior Acolyte's in a Grey Knights Henchmen squad?

The stat line is right, and you should be able to outfit close to their entry in the old Witchhunters codex.

Btw very sweet models k:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes grey knights would be my second option allowing the use of inqusitors as judges, and chimeras


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

aye, i agree with vicgin, warrior acolytes are the way to go. 

typical guard stats, can give them carapace armour and a bolter, 9pts a model and its one of the most flexible units in the game


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a shame that they cant weild shotguns, also what would a dreadknight and dreadnought be?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

dandan1350 said:


> Just a shame that they cant weild shotguns, also what would a dreadknight and dreadnought be?


left in the codex? haha

this, as with all count as armies is where leaps of faith are needed 

perhaps the dreadnought would be a heavy sentinel type contraption for hosing down hive gangers. the dreadknight would be more difficult to justify


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I could see a sentinel type walker with a random guys just firing of an assault cannon, but I could also see it in veichle form


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dreadnaught/Knight:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've just put a dreadnought into veichle form, looks rough but it only took a random rhino which was in bad condition, a bits box and 30 minutes


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

pics 

how you gonna make it look like a monstrous creature?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

no way to, just have ot say to my local gamers this is a dreadnought


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

There you go, nothing amazing just a quick rough draft. Everything in grey has been added


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i have to admit, for it counting as a dread, im not sold... i think that its because it isnt a walker.

on the board i would mistake that for a rhino or razorback, because thats kinda what it looks like.

i dont want to sound like an asshole, but for me, personaly, i would insist it has legs of some sort


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The stabilizing strut has to be *under* the assault cannon, you have glued that on sideways, if that were to fire as is it would wobble like a spinning banana then break in two after 2 rotations.

It may not be important to you, but if I saw someone using that conversion I would physically retch, let fly a scream like a little girl, then faint on top of the table which would break.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think i'll have to buy a sentinel then bufff it up with more amrour plates and give it and assault cannon and missiel launcher


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

and learn a lot more about how the weapons work


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

dandan1350 said:


> I think i'll have to buy a sentinel then bufff it up with more amrour plates and give it and assault cannon and missiel launcher


for my rogue traders (non imperial, henchmen spam list, similar to yours) ive been looking for a solution to the dread problem, and ive come to the same conclusion...a sentinel on steroids XD



dandan1350 said:


> and learn a lot more about how the weapons work


i try to keep them the right way up


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

oh, not to mention the shell ejection port is facing right up, so it might jam first, not to mention drive the crew insane with clattering noises xD


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

-.- I just deassembled the tank...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> oh, not to mention the shell ejection port is facing right up, so it might jam first, not to mention drive the crew insane with clattering noises xD


im going to make a small tank company, stick ALL the guns on upside down, back to front and just watch your head explode haha XD


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would think that you could use them very well as guard veterans, count the riot shields as the carapace armour, they use shotguns, and are human. what other reasons do you need?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> i would think that you could use them very well as guard veterans, count the riot shields as the carapace armour, they use shotguns, and are human. what other reasons do you need?


Shields in 40K have always been about close combat, those miniatures the OP got are passable for carapace not counting the shield, so their saves should be 4+/5++ (the latter in close combat only)

While I appreciate that it's easy to just do it like you said, it's not what's considered following the design ethos of GW.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

If you're looking to run Dreadnoughts/Dreadknights you could try something like these:









for the Dreadnought

and:









for the Dreadknight as starting points for some conversions that might fit the theme you're going for.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Holy shit someone made a Warhammer Zoid!!!


And it doesn't even look that hard to do. I might have to make me one of those.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is amazing! but it's out of my hands to make it  maybe there's a person who can make it for me, for a reasonable price of course


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the knight conversion is simple enough, just a sentinel body slapped on where the terminator would be.

the dread, much more complex haha


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

Suggestion for a "Heavy Sentinel" as a Dreadnought:
http://www.gw-fanworld.net/showthread.php?t=87397










When using henchmen from the GK codex, you could use the hotshot-lasguns to represent shotguns with Executioner rounds. The Crusaders also make excellent Arbites equipped with with power maul and shield.


----------

